# kiu



## merquiades

Hola a tothom
No tinc molt context, em sembla que aquest mot pot ésser argot d'origen estrangera i que és sense dubte negatiu.  Algú pot explicar-me què vol dir i fins a quin punt és despectiu?

Sembla que si a Barcelona defenses les curses de braus ja ets kiu.

Gràcies


----------



## Dixie!

No ho havia sentit mai. Estàs segur que és així?


----------



## Samaruc

Posats a fer elucubracions políticament incorrectes, potser es tracta d'una deformació del "quillo" que fan servir alguns andalusos per a tractar-se entre ells i que ha passat al català com a una forma despectiva de referir-se a determinats immigrants espanyols i que, en dialecte central (el de Barcelona), sona com "quillu" (semblant fonèticament a "kiu").

No trobeu?


----------



## merquiades

Samaruc said:


> Posats a fer elucubracions políticament incorrectes, potser es tracta d'una deformació del "quillo" que fan servir alguns andalusos per a tractar-se entre ells i que ha passat al català com a una forma despectiva de referir-se a determinats immigrants espanyols i que, en dialecte central (el de Barcelona), sona com "quillu" (semblant fonèticament a "kiu").
> 
> No trobeu?



Sembla que si a Barcelona defenses les curses de braus ja ets kiu (andalus?)

Sí, potser, la veritat és que encaixa més o menys amb el context de comentaris de catalans a favor de les curses, com aquests s'asocien amb l'Andalucia.  Pero com dius, en aquest cas, seria molt políticament incorrecte envers els andalussos.  A veure si hi ha altres idees.  Gràcies!


----------



## Ma biche

merquiades said:


> Hola a tothom
> No tinc molt context, em sembla que aquest mot pot ésser argot d'origen estrangera i que és sense dubte negatiu.  Algú pot explicar-me què vol dir i fins a quin punt és despectiu?
> 
> Sembla que si a Barcelona defenses les curses de braus ja ets kiu.
> 
> Gràcies



jo tampoc ho havia sentit mai i la meva curiositat m'ha empès a buscar a google. 
He trobat quelcom interessant referent a una antiga sèrie de TV3 que, per cert, tampoc conexia:

*Kiu i els seus amics*


 En una nit de lluna plena, 5 nens i el seu gos coneixen Kiu, un  extraterrestre que ve d'un planeta musical. Kiu arriba a la Terra  envoltat de misteri. Només els 5 nens, amics seus, poden veure'l. Kiu i  els seus amics es comunicaran mitjancant la pantalla de l'ordinador fins  que Kiu aconsegueix fer-ho d'una altra manera. Kiu té diversos poders  que utilitza per ajudar els seus amics, ficats constantment en aventures  que compliquen la tranquil·litat quotidiana de les famílies  respectives, que pateixen els resultats d'unes relacions invisibles i  aparentment inexistents, entre els seus fills i un ésser, en la realitat  del qual no creuen. Aventures, música i humor són els ingredients de la  sèrie, que pretén unir el món quotidia dels nens i dels seus pares amb  la màgia i somnis del món de Kiu.



No pot ser Kiu , doncs, un sinònim d'extraterrestre..  rar, escàs, estrany, etc?


----------



## merquiades

Ma biche said:


> jo tampoc ho havia sentit mai i la meva curiositat m'ha empès a buscar a google.
> He trobat quelcom interessant referent a una antiga sèrie de TV3 que, per cert, tampoc conexia:
> 
> *Kiu i els seus amics*
> 
> 
> En una nit de lluna plena, 5 nens i el seu gos coneixen Kiu, un  extraterrestre que ve d'un planeta musical. Kiu arriba a la Terra  envoltat de misteri. Només els 5 nens, amics seus, poden veure'l. Kiu i  els seus amics es comunicaran mitjancant la pantalla de l'ordinador fins  que Kiu aconsegueix fer-ho d'una altra manera. Kiu té diversos poders  que utilitza per ajudar els seus amics, ficats constantment en aventures  que compliquen la tranquil·litat quotidiana de les famílies  respectives, que pateixen els resultats d'unes relacions invisibles i  aparentment inexistents, entre els seus fills i un ésser, en la realitat  del qual no creuen. Aventures, música i humor són els ingredients de la  sèrie, que pretén unir el món quotidia dels nens i dels seus pares amb  la màgia i somnis del món de Kiu.
> 
> 
> 
> No pot ser Kiu , doncs, un sinònim d'extraterrestre..  rar, escàs, estrany, etc?




Salut Ma biche,

Moltes gràcies per la recerca que has fet! És molt interessant el que has trobat.  Creus que es tracta d'un programa que tot el món pot reconèixer? 

Sembla que si a Barcelona defenses les curses de braus ja ets kiu (rar com un extraterrestre).
Almenys sona menys despectiu que un insult per a andalusos.


----------



## Ma biche

merquiades said:


> Salut Ma biche,
> 
> .  Creus que es tracta d'un programa que tot el món pot reconèixer?



Es tracta d'una sèrie del 1985 però desconec si ha tingut molt de ressò o si han fet alguna reposició més recentment
Crec que un resident a Catalunya o un telespectador de TV3 respondria milor a la teva pregunta


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

Ma biche said:


> Es tracta d'una sèrie del 1985 però desconec si ha tingut molt de ressò o si han fet alguna reposició més recentment
> Crec que un resident a Catalunya o un telespectador de TV3 respondria milor a la teva pregunta


 
Jo crec que la hipòtesi de "_kiu = quillo / quillu_" casa més. Això de la sèrie ho veig molt rebuscat, és una sèrie molt antiga i diria que poca gent la coneix. A mi ni em sonava, i mira que he vist tele!


----------



## ernest_

Jo no he sentit a parlar mai d'aquesta sèrie.
Per altra banda, volia puntualitzar que "quillo" a Catalunya s'utilitza com a sinònim de delinqüent juvenil, i no pas per designar els immigrants andalusos.


----------



## merquiades

ernest_ said:


> Jo no he sentit a parlar mai d'aquesta sèrie.
> Per altra banda, volia puntualitzar que "quillo" a Catalunya s'utilitza com a sinònim de delinqüent juvenil, i no pas per designar els immigrants andalusos.



Crec que has resolt el misteri.  "Delinqüent juvenil" va molt bé amb el context aquí perquè aquesta citació forma parte d'altres molts comentaris de joves catalans en contra de la prohibició de les curses de braus. 
Quillo, es pot pronuciar i escriure "kiu"?


----------



## ernest_

merquiades said:


> Quillo, es pot pronuciar i escriure "kiu"?



No ho crec. Per una banda, escrita així aquesta paraula s'hauria de pronunciar [kiw], amb un diftong, mentre que "quillo" es pronuncia ['ki ʎu], amb dues síl·labes. Per altra banda, les persones que no pronuncien el so /ʎ/, normalment el substitueixen per /j/ o / ʝ/, que correspon a una "y" escrita, llavors pot ser que i + y s'hagi transformat en i. Ara, és molt difícil de dir, jo no ho he vist mai escrit així.


----------



## Samaruc

ernest_ said:


> Per altra banda, volia puntualitzar que "quillo" a Catalunya s'utilitza com a sinònim de delinqüent juvenil, i no pas per designar els immigrants andalusos.



Hola Ernest,

En realitat no he dit que "quillo" a Catalunya s'apliqués per a designar els immigrants andalusos sinó "certs" immigrants espanyols. No he volgut, conscientment, ser més específic. 

Ja per curiositat i assumint que puc estar equivocat perquè tu vius a Barcelona i jo a València i, per tant, saps millor que jo quin ús doneu a "quillo" al Principat, em fa la impressió que el terme "quillo" a Catalunya, a més de la càrrega despectiva i associada a la marginalitat juvenil (que no necessàriament implica delinqüència), sí que té una relació directa amb l'origen i l'entorn cultural de la persona. 

No sé, és no m'imagine que a un delinqüent juvenil que parle en català se'l qualifique de "quillo"... O potser sí, no ho sé... Ho feu? Seria també un "quillo"?

Salutacions i bon cap de setmana a tohom.


----------



## ernest_

Samaruc,

És cert que hi ha una associació entre "quillo" i una certa extracció social, però no tinc clar que l'extracció social sigui el que defineix el terme o si forma part d'un estereotip. Ara m'has fet dubtar sobre si he sentit algun cop  la paraula "quillo" aplicada a algú d'origen magrebí o català, i no t'ho sabria dir. Em sona, per exemple, "no siguis quillo", o "ets un quillo" aplicat a un català, però potser més en un to humorístic.

De totes maneres, el que volia és clarificar que no és una denominació genèrica per referir-se a immigrants andalusos o espanyols, en això estem d'acord.

Salutacions


----------

